

Deteriorating quality of content on Y Combinator  - anagri

I want to open a discussion on the quality of content served by YCombinator in recent past.<p>I fell some of the articles submitted were a useless ramblings by a low paid content churner and didn't deserve the time I devoted clicking on it, glancing and then rejecting it.<p>I usually use the rss feed to get the links rather than visiting the website and going through top marked contents, but in general i feel content included in hacker news should go through a more rigorous process than being followed currently.<p>- A
======
nomdeplume
I have been thinking the same thing for the past week. In fact, I clicked
around the website to make sure that I was reading the same news I was reading
when I first found this site (about a month ago.) I was impressed with the
logically valid articles I was reading. Now it seems that the site is turning
into another reddit or digg. Sometimes I am under the impression that users
submit stories that are really clever ruses for pushing a product or service.
It's also baffling why every page is 3/4 filled with articles about Google +.
I guess the site takes on a form suitable to the majority of its users so I
should not complain.

~~~
alexis-d
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

"If your account is less than a year old, please don't submit comments saying
that HN is turning into Reddit. (It's a common semi-noob illusion.)"

:)

~~~
anagri
I am seriously worried about hacker news content. and my account is way older
than 1 yr. Can somebody take it seriously now.

